
Doomsday Terminal - vasso123
https://github.com/vasso123/DoomsdayTerminal
======
vasso123
Hi guys,

just wanted to present my open source project. The name is just random, so
don't ask why :)

On my daily job, I had many situations where I needed such a tool, but
couldn't find one (for Linux). I've found a nice utility app for Windows, but
for example when connected to a Linux server through ssh, and you want quickly
to test some tcp communication with some other server or device, you're stuck
with telnet and netcat basically, which just don't offer more advanced
options.

So when I saw the Lanterna Java library I knew that was the right tool for the
job :) For all Java haters out there, the plan is to package the application
as a "native" one, using the new Java 9 jlink tool, so that you don't have to
depend on the JRE installed on the machine.

I would like to get some feedback on the project, do you see it useful, and
which additional features would you like to see in it?

~~~
qubax
I'm thinking this would be more appropriate on ShowHN or even AskHN.

